# anyone been to bonnaroo??



## jbreeze (Feb 17, 2008)

anyone know prices of the food and beer inside of bonnaroo? Im goin this year and im tryin to collect some info..i will bump this thread 100 times til I get the info i want lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 17, 2008)

I wanna GO! what are the dates? I have heard great things... 

XAVIER RUDD!!!


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I wanna GO! what are the dates? I have heard great things...
> 
> XAVIER RUDD!!!


GK, long time no talk brother..june 12-15 my man..go to bonnaroo.com and read all that shit!!!..this is gonna my first time. Stoked!!


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Feb 18, 2008)

Didnt eat any food there because my guys and I brought our own food last year. Brought burgers and some dry food. Brought a mini propane grill....genius. Everyone would walk by and want some burgers. You just gotta keep buying ice for everything that needs to stay cool and ice gets expensive there. It just keeps melting soo quickly. The beer at the brew tent where you can test a bunch of randoms is like $1 for a shot of beer, and $6 for a full beer. You're better off bringing your own but just DONT bring bottles. They'll throw any glass they see. If you have a fifth or handle of alcohol in glass, then buy 2-liter bottles to dump it into before you drive in or its all gone. If you dont bring any alcohol in then your best off buying it from campers and not stands. We got a 12 case of bud-light after we ran out on saturday for like $15. Its shitty but that'd be like $72 if you bought bottle after bottle from the places. So I just suggest that you bring your own food and liquor.....also bring a LOT of water, especially if you're going to be trippin/rollin/whatever. It gets rediculously hot, sunny, and it gets soo dusty they have trucks driving around after the first day pouring water on the paths. The dust just drys you out like no other and it sucks being dehydrated tripping. Especially you dont know if you'll get some REDICULOUS acid, the shit we had....3 1/2 hits at once lasted 24+ hours, we dont know when it would have ended because we ate more shit the next night but it wasnt like kinda tripping, we were frying balls the next day just before the concerts and it just gets sooooo hot and irritating if you're trippin.

P.S. If you want to run through the mushroom fountain, do it right after its cleaned or else the water turns brown, but it feels fucking great.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 18, 2008)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> Didnt eat any food there because my guys and I brought our own food last year. Brought burgers and some dry food. Brought a mini propane grill....genius. Everyone would walk by and want some burgers. You just gotta keep buying ice for everything that needs to stay cool and ice gets expensive there. It just keeps melting soo quickly. The beer at the brew tent where you can test a bunch of randoms is like $1 for a shot of beer, and $6 for a full beer. You're better off bringing your own but just DONT bring bottles. They'll throw any glass they see. If you have a fifth or handle of alcohol in glass, then buy 2-liter bottles to dump it into before you drive in or its all gone. If you dont bring any alcohol in then your best off buying it from campers and not stands. We got a 12 case of bud-light after we ran out on saturday for like $15. Its shitty but that'd be like $72 if you bought bottle after bottle from the places. So I just suggest that you bring your own food and liquor.....also bring a LOT of water, especially if you're going to be trippin/rollin/whatever. It gets rediculously hot, sunny, and it gets soo dusty they have trucks driving around after the first day pouring water on the paths. The dust just drys you out like no other and it sucks being dehydrated tripping. Especially you dont know if you'll get some REDICULOUS acid, the shit we had....3 1/2 hits at once lasted 24+ hours, we dont know when it would have ended because we ate more shit the next night but it wasnt like kinda tripping, we were frying balls the next day just before the concerts and it just gets sooooo hot and irritating if you're trippin.
> 
> P.S. If you want to run through the mushroom fountain, do it right after its cleaned or else the water turns brown, but it feels fucking great.


if you buy a small block of Dry Ice (usually availible at groceries and whatnot) and then cover it with normal ice, your ice will last a lot longer than just plain ice... =]


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for the advice..korvette has been supplyin me wit some solid info. Im ready for war when im there. No trippin tho, stopped doin that in high school..i would probably lose my mind if I did that shit now.. havent done E since then either but wouldnt ever rule it out


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bonnaroo and for more info go to Inforoo.org.. . Jbreeze we have to chill and Burn one down at Roo


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha there was also a security guard there that told us to put our bowl away and find papers. We just stood up, we were sitting under a tree in centeroo, and yelled out anyone got papers, and like 5 people held up their papers. Everyone there is tight.

Lumberjack. I wish we thought of the dry ice. That would have saved a lot of money.


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bonnaroo and for more info go to Inforoo.org.. . Jbreeze we have to chill and Burn one down at Roo


yes sir..you bring the fresh kush, ill bring the fresh and sticky snow white. We should have all the rollitup people wear rollitup t-shirts lol


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> Hahaha there was also a security guard there that told us to put our bowl away and find papers. We just stood up, we were sitting under a tree in centeroo, and yelled out anyone got papers, and like 5 people held up their papers. Everyone there is tight.
> 
> Lumberjack. I wish we thought of the dry ice. That would have saved a lot of money.


lol thats classic..i cant wait


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bonna roo is the best week of my life ... I live all year just to go to Bonnaroo in June ..Its the Best place in the world to be ...90K hippies Tits everywhere, the air is a constant smell of fresh buds , the girls wear close to nothing ... OMG..Its a blast ..And my girl does not get mad when im scoping out bouncing twins


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

im probably takin my girl..im honestly not to stoked about that considering all the fine ass i will see aroound there(yes i can be a dog,i ts hard bein a good lookin dude tho, its not my fault lol) but we will see what happens..maybe our girls can hit it off and we can go get into trouble(my kind)


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh no that is not my style .. I'm In Love with my girl.. we do everything together .. I'M a DOG YES ... But I just look ..... Too many STD's out there . Anyway Chllin is fine . Do your research, If you carry anything in Hide it well... real well.. I only brought a 1/4 oz with me in case there were no buds around .. I tripple wrapped it and shoved it deep into a pole i have for an table umbrella and stuck that out of the way .. it worked fine and we did get pulled over and searched outside of knoxville. and then got searched again getting into the festival..


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

lol some how I knew you would say somethin like that, you seem like a good dude..thats cool tho..hopefully I settle down one day..yea we def need to meet up. Im tryin to get my buddies to come up from florida so its one big fiesta


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

We have 2 friends from Syracuse ,NY and a guy from Ft Lauderdale comes every year we always are neighbors ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

But yea dude meet up at the holiday inn and we all leave there together and get in line to get into roo .. that way we are sure to get a few site's in a row .. VIP sites are 20' wide x 50' deep


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

is that how it works? if we roll up together we can park next to each other?


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

20 feet by 50 feet?? for each 2 ticket vip package with one car??


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> 20 feet by 50 feet?? for each 2 ticket vip package with one car??


 yep thats how big it is ... people come there with big tour bus's and they fit in them.... you'll get your VIP wristbands at the Holiday inn they open the doors at 10 am on thursday .. make sure your there early to be twards the front of the line ..


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

thats fuckin huge..you get a couple spaces together and you got like 2 basketball courts put together just to party on..dam i want to go today!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> thats fuckin huge..you get a couple spaces together and you got like 2 basketball courts put together just to party on..dam i want to go today!!




Thats the Idea ... every one gets together and we set up shade pavillions and tarps with huge fans ( i have an A/C unit) we bring generators .. Its Awesome


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Thats the Idea ... every one gets together and we set up shade pavillions and tarps with huge fans ( i have an A/C unit) we bring generators .. Its Awesome


what?!?!?!!? dude im rollin wit you..i will be at that bitch on wednesday..im so wit it. Im tryin to see who else I can get to come rite now


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

its a blast for sure


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

can your RV park wit the cars in the vip section?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> can your RV park wit the cars in the vip section?





If you bring an RV you have to upgrade to a VIP RV parking pass $100 more .. If gas is 3 bucks a gallon its staying home and we will bring a huge 3 room tent .. witha party pavillion and a few quickshades


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

sweet..sounds like im hangin where ever you are lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 22, 2008)

WOO HOOO I just won Two GA tickets on the website ... Im willing to sell or trade ... PM any offers..I already bought VIP tickets for this year 

Hi KorvetteKing,


I am pleased to let you know that you are the FIRST PRIZE winner of the Bonnaroo Community Contest. Congratulations!!

You have won the following prizes:


*FIRST PRIZE* 
- 2 Tickets to the 2008 Bonnaroo Music and Arts Festival
- 2 Live Bonnaroo :: Audio Concert Downloads downloads
- 1 Bonnaroo Merch Pack


Please let me know what your current mailing address is so I can go ahead and send you the merch package. Also, let me know what your t-shirt size is. The tickets will be mailed to you in late May and I will be in touch with you sooner to that date with additional shipping info.

As for the Livebonnaroo.com downloads, please go to Live Bonnaroo :: Audio Concert Downloads and pick 4 shows you would like to download. Send the list to me and I will go ahead and get you a promotional code so you can download them for free!

Congrats again, and please let me know if you have any questions whatsoever!

Best,

Tom


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> WOO HOOO I just won Two GA tickets on the website ... Im willing to sell or trade ... PM any offers..I already bought VIP tickets for this year
> 
> Hi KorvetteKing,
> 
> ...


 NICE!! I want VIP but how much you willin to accept to part wit those babies vette? PM me then


----------



## brent000999888 (Apr 11, 2008)

Is it easy to get weed there? What/Where do you do/say? I know the prices are jacked, I heard it was like $100 for an 1/8th. That a decent price for dro there? Is there any schwag there (if i wanna be cheap)? 

MAINLY what are the security guards like. They like pat you down and shit? Is it easy to bring it in with you? Or better to buy it in the venue? Could you go in with like a cigarette pack of rolled joints?

Thanks!


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 12, 2008)

brent000999888 said:


> Is it easy to get weed there? What/Where do you do/say? I know the prices are jacked, I heard it was like $100 for an 1/8th. That a decent price for dro there? Is there any schwag there (if i wanna be cheap)?
> 
> MAINLY what are the security guards like. They like pat you down and shit? Is it easy to bring it in with you? Or better to buy it in the venue? Could you go in with like a cigarette pack of rolled joints?
> 
> Thanks!


you win top prize for best first post lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 12, 2008)

Roo bound .. Im there


----------

